# Dear Tragic Hipster (Pt II)



## GrumpyGregry (30 Nov 2011)

Dear Tragic Hipster

I'll start with an apology. I'm sorry that you feel the streets of London are no place for a highway code obeying red light observing relatively old man on a Brompton. It must be terribly frustrating for you to ride though every red light on the Euston Road only to find that the old man just breezes past you when you hit the tail of the next queue. So frustrating that it clouds your judgement more than a little. All that time and effort to colour match your rims to your hubs and fit all those Nitto parts gone to waste in a case of all show and no (legal) go..

First of all it is unwise, and desperately uncool, to 'mouth off' by way of shouting obscenities at total strangers on bikes and tell them to get out of your way. She wasn't in your way. She wasn't in anyone's way; there was no 'way' to be had as you discovered when you passed us. Still at least you had the good grace to pipe down when this was pointed out to you. I did think your attempt to track stand in a box junction was ill judged but when that car horn sounded and you jumped out of your skin I did think it a little funny.

Second, the filtering... how to put this... it doesn't count if you are actually touching a bus with your left elbow and a white van with your right. That's not filtering but a bid for a night on a trolley in the nearest A&E. Another word for is is 'leaning', not sure the other road users are necessarily prepared for you to do that.

Finally, after I had passed you five times, yes my life is so sad I was actually counting, I was stunned, in fact astounded, by your determination to pass me on my left when I pulled into the gap between those two cabs. You see, I did that because I judged that the gap between the kerb and the cement mixer lorry wasn't wide enough for me to get through. Obviously your skinny jeans allow you to pass through gaps where someone of my girth fears to pedal, even when the lorry isn't parallel to the kerb and you are riding into a narrowing corridor which gets narrower once the lorry starts to roll.

I honestly thought you were going to die for a split-second, and whilst I reject everything you and your tragic tribe stand for, I wouldn't wish that fate on my worst enemy let alone a stranger whose lack of bike control skills are only paralleled by their near suicidal impetuosity.

I was relieved when you attempted your first bunny hop onto the kerb, albeit that the required sideways motion was more than somewhat missing, as it signalled you had recognised the hazardous situation you were in. Only afterwards did it dawn on my that perhaps you might have been planning to hit the pavement all along so as to cut the corner. Thus in my naivety I was rooting for you when you made your second attempt, even though by then, the cement mixer had passed you.

Forgive me. Please. I did laugh. And out loud too. You lofted your front wheel, you even managed to change direction, albeit I'm not sure you did both at once. Had you managed to get the rear wheel airborne you may even have managed to get your whole bike, and you, still upright, onto the kerb as you intended. But when you face planted at the feet of those astonished pedestrians, their faces were a picture you total utter complete cockwomble. Quite made my evening and cheered me up no end.

Thanks

Greg


----------



## ianrauk (30 Nov 2011)

Wasn't a red blinged up fixie per chance was it?


----------



## coffeejo (30 Nov 2011)




----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Nov 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Wasn't a red blinged up fixie per chance was it?


Blue. Very very blue. Lugged frame too.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Nov 2011)

GregCollins said:


> Blue. Very very blue. Lugged frame too.


 

tsk tsk.. giving us Bluesters a bad name...

Just that every now and then I see a tragic hipster on a red blinged up bike on my commute. One of the worst cycling commuters I have ever seen. Tries to trackstand but wobbles to and fro all over the place more often then not failing. And he really hates other cyclists overtaking him at green whilst he attempts his silly bum in the air wiggle getaway.


----------



## Headgardener (30 Nov 2011)

Thanks Greg that has cheered me up.


----------



## Fran143 (30 Nov 2011)

Shame you didn't get a picture!


----------



## NormanD (30 Nov 2011)

Brilliant


----------



## roadrash (30 Nov 2011)

made my day that has


----------



## gaz (30 Nov 2011)

Good read! haha!


----------



## Hip Priest (30 Nov 2011)

This thread has made me realise that helmet cams should be compulsory.


----------



## BenM (30 Nov 2011)

Dear greg,
may I congratulate you on your restraint in not lamping the hipster and for your clear and erudite use of the epithet "cockwomble"
regards
BenM


----------



## 400bhp (30 Nov 2011)

You need to buy a cam-would be great to see a vid.


----------



## Scoosh (30 Nov 2011)




----------



## Andy_R (30 Nov 2011)

Cockwomble isn't a word I'm familiar with, but I instinctively know what it means!


----------



## mcshroom (30 Nov 2011)

> Second, the filtering... how to put this... it doesn't count if you are actually touching a bus with your left elbow and a white van with your right.


----------



## Shaun (1 Dec 2011)

Post of the week?


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Dec 2011)

genius!


----------



## Keith Oates (1 Dec 2011)

Must admit I enjoyed reading that 'open letter' what would make it complete is if we know 'tragic hipster' has actually read it as well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arallsopp (1 Dec 2011)

Beautiful throughout. Cheers Greg!


----------



## ttcycle (1 Dec 2011)

Great post Greg!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Dec 2011)

chortle


----------



## subaqua (1 Dec 2011)

Admin said:


> Post of the week year?


 

FTFY . absolutely superb and I too have seen this cockwomble , or somebody extremely similar, on my journeys along Euston Rd


----------



## ACS (1 Dec 2011)

Superb post.


----------



## martint235 (1 Dec 2011)

subaqua said:


> FTFY . absolutely superb and I too have seen this cockwomble , or somebody extremely similar, on my journeys along Euston Rd


 
Ooh if he's a regular, it may be worth a wander up just for a giggle!

Great post Greg, replaced the frustration of commuting alongside these nutters with laughter


----------



## steve52 (1 Dec 2011)

stand for pm you get my vote


----------



## MacB (1 Dec 2011)

superb Greg, that must have been exquisite


----------



## uphillstruggler (1 Dec 2011)

its posts like this that make me wish i had access to cctv ala spooks.

great stuff


----------



## fimm (1 Dec 2011)

(I love that smiley...)


----------



## tiswas-steve (1 Dec 2011)

May I also thank you for the fantastic word " cockwomble " I've promised myself I will try to use it at least once every day till the time comes for me to hung up my clogs on this wonderful planet. 

Sir, I salute you.


----------



## Svendo (1 Dec 2011)

GregCollins said:


> But when you face planted at the feet of those astonished pedestrians, their faces were a picture you total utter complete cockwomble. Quite made my evening and cheered me up no end.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Greg


 
My SWMBO has a phrase she uses when you seek undeserved sympathy in such self induced situations: 'That's the devil that is!'

Edited to make it actual english.


----------



## nilling (1 Dec 2011)

Haha "cockwomble"


----------



## rich p (1 Dec 2011)

Can I interest you in a glass of Schadenfreude, Greg


----------



## perplexed (1 Dec 2011)

Can we start a campaign to get "cockwomble" into the Oxford English Dictionary???


----------



## middleagecyclist (1 Dec 2011)

[QUOTE 1629357, member: 3143"]There are idiot road users everywhere. But laughing when someone face plants the path ain't funny imo. I'm amazed at some of the comments on this thread as to laugh at someone elses misfortune. Touch much imo, even though he did break the law/ can't filter etc.[/quote]
Can you not see? Greg was worried the guy was going to die just prior to this fall! Laughing when he face planted was likely just a nervous release of tension. Me? I'd have been pissing me sides.


----------



## Proto (1 Dec 2011)

Can I post a link to this on LFGSS please?


----------



## al-fresco (1 Dec 2011)

"Cockwomble" gets my vote for word of the year.


----------



## middleagecyclist (1 Dec 2011)

perplexed said:


> Can we start a campaign to get "cockwomble" into the Oxford English Dictionary???


Don't know about the OED but it's in the Urban Dictionary and that's good enough for me!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Dec 2011)

rich p said:


> Can I interest you in a glass of Schadenfreude, Greg


I drank deep from that cup later that same evening


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Dec 2011)

[QUOTE 1629357, member: 3143"]There are idiot road users everywhere. *But laughing when someone face plants the path ain't funny imo.* I'm amazed at some of the comments on this thread as to laugh at someone elses misfortune. Touch much imo, even though he did break the law/ can't filter etc.[/quote]

See that's where you're wrong, and right at the same time.

Banana skin + Old Lady = Not funny

Banana skin + Man in top hat and tails = a different matter.


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Dec 2011)

Cockwomble. I did learn something new today after all. Thanks Greg.


----------



## skudupnorth (1 Dec 2011)

Cockwomble also gets my vote as a word to use.....A LOT ! Going to introduce it to college tomorrow at the first chance !


----------



## Hip Priest (1 Dec 2011)

[QUOTE 1629357, member: 3143"]There are idiot road users everywhere. But laughing when someone face plants the path ain't funny imo. I'm amazed at some of the comments on this thread as to laugh at someone elses misfortune. Touch much imo, even though he did break the law/ can't filter etc.[/quote]

It is only normal to laugh at someone cocky getting taken down a peg or two. I'm sure if he'd genuinely hurt himself, the OP wouldn't have posted the thread.


----------



## middleagecyclist (1 Dec 2011)

[QUOTE 1629912, member: 3143"]incidents like these can result in a facial injuries, concussion and even head fractures.[/quote]
Er...they can but the mechanism of injury i.e the speed and type of landing plays a part to cause a _significant_ injury and by that I mean a brain injury or cervical spinal injury. If the guy got up up within a few seconds of the event he would have been very unlikely to have sustained such an injury. If he'd come to A&E he would _probably_ have been sent home with advice for a minor head injury.


----------



## Bicycle (1 Dec 2011)

Cripes!

It was a funny open letter and no-one was stabbed. 

I once worked with the German military (fascinating and fulfilling in its own way) and was re-educated in communication skills.

The best strategy when telling a joke to German colonel was to say "I'm going to tell you a joke".

I fear the OP may be up against the same thing here.

He was being funny.


----------



## doog (1 Dec 2011)

[QUOTE 1630001, member: 3143"]Really? I must of missed that bit, funny where?[/quote]


you dont do funny do you


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Dec 2011)

[QUOTE 1629912, member: 3143"]Er no, not really. You actually missed your chance to educate the guy and see if he is ok at the same time. Coming off like that would have been humilating and you could of used this to reinforce your points regarding RLJ, filtering. Yet you decied to laugh at what probably was and could of been a serious injury. From reading on here and bike riding experience, incidents like these can result in a facial injuries, concussion and even head fractures. But no because of your petty grievences with the guy all you did was laugh. Sad is a word that springs to mind. If you ever have an off and someone stops - think of what you done.[/quote]
Lee in this, and perhaps in other things, I have one supreme advantage over you. I'm me. I was there. You weren't. (Unless you are Mr Cockwomble and thus I can claim my five pounds) I know what happended after I stopped laughing and you don't. 

So how about you take your _opportunity to educate_, there was none the guy was a cock who shouts at girls who stop at RL's, and your _potential serious head injuries_, there were none he remaineda cock, and all your crass assumptions, which make _you_ look a cock and go away.


----------



## Glow worm (1 Dec 2011)

GregCollins said:


> So how about you take your _opportunity to educate_, there was none the guy was a cock who shouts at girls who stop at RL's, and your _potential serious head injuries_, there were none he remaineda cock, and all your crass assumptions, which make _you_ look a cock and go away.


 
But someone who calls themselves 'God like on a bike' can't possibly be a cock surely?! Or even a cockwomble


----------



## Becs (1 Dec 2011)

ha ha, cockwomble. Now I have something to interchange with f*ckwit. (not read the rest of it btw) ha ha cockwomble


----------



## Bicycle (2 Dec 2011)

[QUOTE 1630278, member: 3143"]You've obviously never seen me ride a bike wrt to defensive riding, holding a line, anticipation, and generally seeing things before they happen (as I did yesterday with some Doris on a tandem, who got a bollocking). If you did then you'd understand.[/quote]

Well that seems to have ended very well.

We've all got a sense of humour and none of us takes himself too seriously.

'The threatened superfluity of civic cockwomblery appears for the moment to have receded'. (WS Churchill 1941)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Dec 2011)

[QUOTE 1630277, member: 3143"]No you don't and I'm only going on the OP, you see fit to laugh at other cyclists who hit the deck, for some weird reason. Remember that next time you come off your bike.[/quote]
He hit the deck because he was an incompetant arrogant cockwomble. Something you both appear to have in common.


----------



## PpPete (2 Dec 2011)

Are we not forgetting the possibility that the cockwomble indulges in such behaviour precisely because of a previous brain injury?


----------



## betty swollocks (2 Dec 2011)

Always good to hear of a bully and know-it-all getting their comeuppance.
Thanks for the humorous account.


----------



## Browser (2 Dec 2011)

'Cockwomble'  
If Id've been drinking tea when I read that it would've ended up sprayed all over the monitor!
Absolutely cracking post Greg, one of this year's best I think.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Dec 2011)

PpPete said:


> Are we not forgetting the possibility that the cockwomble indulges in such behaviour precisely because of a previous brain injury?


Speaking as one of the brain injured we ought to remember that possibility and then discount it immediately anyway. Even if only for comic effect.


----------



## middleagecyclist (2 Dec 2011)

[QUOTE 1629999, member: 3143"]...forget the broken nose, and cracked teeth...[/quote]
Yep. Not going to kill him. Serves him right. Lots of others to help. Black Fairies and all.

Now if he'd come off and was laying unconcious with a fractured cervical spine and a cerebral bleed on a quiet road somewhere, I _would_ expect the conscientious cyclist to stop and remove the obstruction from the highway lest it causes an injury to someone else happening along. But that's just my take on it as a good Samaritan.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Dec 2011)

[QUOTE 1630633, member: 3143"]Right, correct me if I'm wrong, but I've never disputed the above (in bold). Merely the fact that you chose to laugh at someone who had, had a fall on a bike - which is worrying.

*Exactly how am I incompetant and arrogant?*[/quote]

You know what Lee? I can't be arsed to grapple with the enormity of your humorless, sanctimonious "God like on a bike" ego. Every contribution you've made to this thread, via tone and detailed content, indicates incompetence as a human being and arrogance in equally tragic measure.


----------



## Tim Hall (2 Dec 2011)

Cockwomble. FWIW, in The Other Place the full phrase is "Donkey Felching Cockwomble".


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Dec 2011)

[QUOTE 1630733, member: 3143"]In other words, you have no reponse to what was a fair opinion - this being it ain't exactly nice laughing at someone who has face planted the pavement, regardless of what they have done.

You carry on though mush, and as mentioned to another CC member - my apologies if I don't find you laughing at someone who has come off their bike or the term you used to describe them funny.
In addition you have not answered my question, or rather tried to answer with no real substance, which I'm sorry to say shows your own incompetence and arrogance in itself.[/quote]
Please see my previous post.


----------



## middleagecyclist (2 Dec 2011)

[QUOTE 1630635, member: 3143"]Oh dear, even if the above is dry it is still humourless. As I've said, remember the above the next time you come off your bike.[/quote]
Lee.

A comedian I do not claim to be but, judging on you posts here, I really think you are the last person decide whether something has humour or not. While I'm sure your replies will have given many an unintentional chuckle or two you have spectacularly failed to grasp the finely judged and crafted humour in the OP.

I suggest you remove the seat post of self righteousness from which ever hole you keep it in, take a couple of painkillers and go and relax a little. I hope you do come to learn how to appreciate the humour inherent in everyday life. It must be a very sad existence without this ability.

Now, having expended several minutes of my life in communication with you, I need to get on with something important. So, like Greg, I will not be replying further. Goodbye and good luck.


----------



## wakou (2 Dec 2011)

I thought this was going to be an entertaining thread.. until the 'god-like' started with his moralising....

Remember it was Confucius who said "There is little so satisfying as seeing a friend fall off of a roof"


----------



## subaqua (2 Dec 2011)

wakou said:


> I thought this was going to be an entertaining thread.. until the 'god-like' started with his moralising....
> 
> Remember it was Confucius who said "There is little so satisfying as seeing a friend fall off of a roof"


he also said " man who walks with hand in pocket feels cocky"


----------



## baldycyclist (2 Dec 2011)

I do think that we should contact Collins or Websters dictionary clinics to have "cockwomble" assessed for viability for entry (lol) into their publications.
Perhaps we should consider other words that are "bicyclist" for entry (ooer).
Where is fnaaar? 

Nice post though


----------



## doog (2 Dec 2011)

[QUOTE 1630275, member: 3143"]Please forgive me if I don't laugh at someone falling from thier bike and nutting the road.[/quote]


If it was average Joe public I wouldnt laugh...but as it was a cockwomble  (great word), I would probably have pissed myself laughing if I had seen it in the flesh.

Its a shame such cockwombling / face nutting isnt more prevalent in today's society of cockends.


----------



## PpPete (2 Dec 2011)

Whilst finding the OP very funny, I did have some small amount of sympathy with lee's point of view..... I'll accept that not everyone found it funny, maybe just their sense of humour, deeply developed social conscience or whatever, but to continue to repeat the same opinion whilst complaining that the OP hasnt got a "response" smacks more of cockendery than cockwomblery. People have different points of view, especially over what constitutes humour - get over it.


----------



## Bayerd (2 Dec 2011)

subaqua said:


> he also said " man who walks with hand in pocket feels cocky"


 
He also said that 'man who go through airport check in side ways is going to Bangkok'.

Nice to see that of what was largely a well written and humorous post, most people focussed on cockwomble....

(I'd not heard of it before and found it funny too)


----------



## PpPete (3 Dec 2011)

> PpPete said:
> 
> 
> > Whilst finding the OP very funny, I did have some small amount of sympathy with lee's point of view..... I'll accept that not everyone found it funny, maybe just their sense of humour, deeply developed social conscience or whatever, but *to continue to repeat the same opinion* whilst complaining that the OP hasnt got a "response" *smacks* more *of cockendery* than cockwomblery. People have different points of view, especially over what constitutes humour - get over it.
> ...


 
Yes Lee - I think we all understand your opinion. Now, please read the rest of my post.


----------



## Bicycle (3 Dec 2011)

[QUOTE 1631654, member: 3143"]I did, this was an my dry attempt at humour. Re-interating my point *whilt not taking myself to seriously* as to what you refered to me as. These pain killers are obviously working.[/quote]

This is turning into one of those slightly awkward episodes of a Ricky Gervais series: almost too uncomfortable to watch, but worth it for the comedy value.

Did you just say you're not taking yourself too seriously? Doesn't feeling the need to say it suggest that you do?

I have to change channels or hide behind a cushion.... Gervais has gone too far with this script.


----------



## Bicycle (3 Dec 2011)

[QUOTE 1632311, member: 3143"]Or maybe I was saying it for another reason - I'll leave you to figure it out, as you have obviously figured me and this whole thread out (gentle clue there).[/quote]

Wow... I've figured nothing out. With each post I became more and more bamboozled by this whole thread.

Thanks for crediting me with figuring anything out, but I haven't. I'm going back to hiding behind my cushion.


----------



## Poacher (4 Dec 2011)

Small point of order, Lee. The cockwomble didn't "come off thier _(sic)_ bike and hit the road", he attempted to jump onto the footpath and faceplanted at the feet of some startled pedestrians.
Served him right.


----------



## rowan 46 (4 Dec 2011)

not exactly what I was looking for but close enough. I enjoyed the post by the way

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mV1LWhNpTJU


----------



## rowan 46 (4 Dec 2011)

I don't think anybody really likes to see someone hurt. but there is a sense that people who do bad things deserve to have bad things happen. I know the man wasn't public enemy number one but I don't have a problem with fate stepping in and trying to teach someone the error of their ways. It doesn't sound like the man was seriously hurt and I think all of us including the op are glad of that but I do get the sense of justice people feel when anti social people get their come uppance


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Dec 2011)

For those who care;
He was helped up by a passing cyclist on a folding bike, whose assistance he aggressively shrugged off, had a little tantrum when he saw the scratch on his top tube, swearing fulsomely all the while, angrily wrenched his bars straight, remounted his bike on the pavement and rode off furiously, still on the pavement, down the side street, scattering pedestrians waiting for the crossing before him and crashing off the kerb into the path of an oncoming car which, regrettably imo, missed him.

Cockwomble is as cockwomble does.

Said good Samaritan then coped the flack, along the lines of 'effing ruddy cyclists; you are all a bloody menace' from the rightfully offended pedestrians before going on his own way lawfully.


----------



## Poacher (4 Dec 2011)

Well said, Greg.

At the risk of being considered pedantic, may I suggest Lee checks the definition of pedent.

I may take legal advice!


----------



## ComedyPilot (4 Dec 2011)

Hmmm?

So, if a car mounted the pavement and scattered peds before driving off, and a following car stops to see if the peds are alright, would that car driver get a mouthful?

Therefore 'real' cyclists are taking a lot of flack out there because of POB's and there seems to be nowt we can do about it.


----------



## Poacher (4 Dec 2011)

He was probably helpless with laughter. Thanks for the apology, Lee; I'm not sure_ I_ understand the definition, so the threat of legal action was only a bluff. Can anyone explain "_third-person plural present active subjunctive"?_


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (4 Dec 2011)

Poacher said:


> Can anyone explain "_third-person plural present active subjunctive"?_


Should any of the people here know the answer to that, then I am sure they will help you.


----------



## Bodhbh (4 Dec 2011)

For anyone who's bothered, a hipster on a fixie turns up as a teacher in the CoE school in last weeks episode of 'Rev' on BBC2. Pretty funny episode, won't say what happens to him, sure it's on iPlayer.


----------



## srw (4 Dec 2011)

Poacher said:


> Can anyone explain "_third-person plural present active subjunctive"?_


 
Third person plural: "They" form
Present tense: actions which happen now
Active: "Things you do" rather than "Things that are done to you" (which would be passive)
Subjunctive: Things which are uncertain or indefinite

So _pedent_ means "let them hang" - which seems to be Lee's attitude to everyone else.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Dec 2011)

[QUOTE 1632826, member: 3143"]Fair play to the guy on the folder, shame on you for just being a witness, you could of at least helped.[/quote]
Are you serious? Or just a bit slow...?


----------



## MacB (4 Dec 2011)

GregCollins said:


> Are you serious? Or just a bit slow...?


 
deliberate windup, he knows full well you were the guy on the folder and I'm surprised you played along enough to bother giving him that explanation...you is older and wiser than that Geg me old buddy


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Dec 2011)

ComedyPilot said:


> Hmmm?
> 
> So, if a car mounted the pavement and scattered peds before driving off, and a following car stops to see if the peds are alright, would that car driver get a mouthful?
> 
> Therefore 'real' cyclists are taking a lot of flack out there because of POB's and there seems to be nowt we can do about it.


CP If we follow your analogy the following driver would not have been giving a thought to the peds s/he would have been interested only in the welfare of the other driver; tbh the peds would then have a point no?

Also if a driver mounts the pavement it would be a highly unusual, exceptional and unacceptable event. Sadly cyclists doing it, and Mr Hipster was no bloke on a bike in my estimation, is a normal, regular and unremarkable event in London.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Dec 2011)

MacB said:


> deliberate windup, he knows full well you were the guy on the folder and I'm surprised you played along enough to bother giving him that explanation...you is older and wiser than that Geg me old buddy


Who you callin Geg?

Good point, put it down to being slightly pished on this sunday afternoon


----------



## 400bhp (4 Dec 2011)

These threads are symptomatic of this place.

The OP provides an amusing thread based on observation. A small minority disagree but the minority view becomes the majority (by way of air time).

Crap


----------



## Jezston (5 Dec 2011)

[QUOTE 1632826, member: 3143"]Fair play to the guy on the folder, shame on you for just being a witness, you could of at least helped.[/quote]

I apologise for having had you on ignore for so long Lee, I didn't even realise you weren't still banned. I'm glad the forum change reset everything. Thank you for giving me such a laugh this morning.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Dec 2011)

Jezston said:


> I apologise for having had you on ignore for so long Lee, I didn't even realise you weren't still banned. I'm glad the forum change reset everything. Thank you for giving me such a laugh this morning.


 

Lee was never banned....please get your facts right


----------



## Jezston (5 Dec 2011)

Whatever the correct technical term is, then.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Dec 2011)

Jezston said:


> Whatever the correct technical term is, then.


 

Jezston, What ever spin you want to put on it Lee wasn't banned from Cycle Chat.. ok


----------



## Jezston (5 Dec 2011)

Apologies, misinterpreted something I'd been told combined with his disappearance and concluded he'd been banned.


----------



## wiggydiggy (5 Dec 2011)

400bhp said:


> T*hese threads are symptomatic of this place.*
> 
> The OP provides an amusing thread based on observation. A small minority disagree but the minority view becomes the majority (by way of air time).
> 
> Crap


 
I'd have said this thread is a perfect example of someone (lee) being a massive pedant and despite admittedly holding the moral high ground on this he won't shut up banging on about it. Personally this is what does spoil this place from time-time,people seem too bothered about being right and not bothering to wind their neck in and just live with the fact not everyone will always agree.

Frankly I laughed like a drain when I read the OP, even more so when I learnt the hipster loves the pavement so much he not only cycles on it but likes to kiss it as well  Keep up the good work Greg


----------



## wiggydiggy (5 Dec 2011)

[QUOTE 1633935, member: 3143"]What? No, no, no, no. How am I a pedant? The OP offers up an account of a fellow cyclist coming off their bike, near enough everyone chooses to laugh at this as the rider obviously ''got what they deserved.'' I simply said IMO that this was out of order, there was no bothering about being right and winding your neck in.

And I can live with the fact that people will not always agree, and for the sake of this and for wigglydiggy's little world I AM supposed to agree with everything? I don't think so somehow, and will continue to have an opinion provided it is backed up. And if you or anyone else don't like this, then tough.[/quote]

Lee it was your constant badgering of GC for an 'answer', and just not letting it go on the first few pages and constantly going on about it that lead me to think that you are christ our lord himself come back to point out our sins

So can I, and seeing as I already agreed with you that you are morally right (just being a pedant about it) then I don't get the point of the 2nd half of your post. Not sure why agreeing with you that you can have a different opinion to me is tough but there you go 

But fair play to you for not critisicing me for thinking the hipster deserved every inch of the pavement he so lovingly kissed


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Dec 2011)

Fell off my bike today, laughed like a drain, as did those who saw me do it, and got a very wet leg. Moral; don't go off-road on a road bike with slicks and a coaster brake.


----------



## BalkanExpress (6 Dec 2011)

Would it be very wrong to add a rather silly and selfish Womble, named after an Asian city, to Elizabeth Beresford's finest as I read to my children, thereby enabling me to yell "Bangkok Womble" every time I see some idiot out on the road?....just asking....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Dec 2011)

BalkanExpress said:


> Would it be very wrong to add a rather silly and selfish Womble, named after an Asian city, to Elizabeth Beresford's finest as I read to my children, thereby enabling me to yell "Bangkok Womble" every time I see some idiot out on the road?....just asking....


Cousin twice-removed Bangkok. From Uncle Bulgaria's side of the family.


----------



## Bicycle (6 Dec 2011)

No! How can you? You take my most beloved childhood story and you stamp on it and laugh as it shatters like a frosted cobweb on a moonless winter night.

Bulgaria, Orinoco, Wellington, Tomsk... These names are legend and shall remain so. How many other stories have characters who had cities or rivers named after them?

Stalin. OK, maybe so, but he was fictional. Tito? Likewise.

I will not stand for this mocking of a classic. Pasternak... Pah! All he had named after him was a vegetable!

Beresford is far, far above all these other so-called heroes of literature. Conan-Doyle clearly based his tawdry and cliched Baskerville tale on Beresford's Purple Paw Mystery.

Please, no more talk of a Bankok connection for the Wombles.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Dec 2011)

The peeps on YACF have been using the word Cockwomble for years...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Dec 2011)

ianrauk said:


> The peeps on YACF have been using the word Cockwomble for years...


Think I was first called a cockwomble and accused of cockwombling before the millennium.


----------



## middleagecyclist (8 Dec 2011)

This was me (genuinely) falling off the bike yesterday while going to the cinema. Please feel free to laugh at my expense. I wasn't hurt and the bike is fine.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Dec 2011)

middleagecyclist said:


> This was me (genuinely) falling off the bike yesterday while going to the cinema. Please feel free to laugh at my expense. I wasn't hurt and the bike is fine.


Very good, you should have taken what appeared to be the steps on the left


----------



## middleagecyclist (8 Dec 2011)

GregCollins said:


> ...you should have taken what appeared to be the steps on the left


But no suspension on this bike. Done 'path' to side of the steps many times without problem. Back wheel just lost grip on mud and leaves this time!


----------

